# Bear Dog Missing.



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

I was down hunting around Miller Flat Road and lost signal on my hound. He is a black colored smaller hound, has two blaze orange collars on and has a cropped tail. Any info would appreciated.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

did you ever find him?


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes I found him. Some kind bow hunters had him in their camp.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We saw one back in June wandering around of similar description with multiple collars, obviously lost from the pack and he would not respond to a call at all, clearly wanted to be in this area as he kept going back and forth, but would not respond to us. Are they trained to do that or what? Or is it simply the analogy of trying to boss around someone else's dog, that will humble you.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't speak for other hounds, but if my dogs are out on a track and say lose the scent for whatever reason they don't come back until THEY want to. Sometimes thats in a couple hours, sometimes in a couple days. It just depends on when he or she want to throw in the towel. Thats why tracking collars are so important. They could be a couple canyons away and you wouldn't know it unless you get a signal or hear him barking or see him. That being said most hounds aren't to social around people. But mine on the other hand would invite themselves to dinner and a nap in your camp if you let em.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That is awesome that you found him. I know if I were to let mine run no way would she come back without me making her, or unless you had some food, thats why she dont go. lol


----------

